# Why do potatoes hurt!!!!



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Here's a strange one for you! I just had dinner, and I had a baked potato. Every time I eat one, after eating about 1/2 of it, I feel like it all balls up in my stomach, and it hurts, and I bloat. I feel like I swallowed a basketball!! I absolutely LOVE potatoes, so this is not good. Anyone have any advice? I know-lay off the spuds!!Kerri


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kerri, lay off the spuds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Do you eat the skin of the baked potato? They're pretty tough to digest....


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Kerri:I'd stay away from the skins. Eric, are potatoes in general hard to digest? I haven't had many lately due to dieting so don't know. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Thank you so much for your insight Eric!(LOL)I knew I could count on you! And no, I don't usually eat the skins. I always thought spuds were supposed to be easy to digest, not be bloat material.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is alot of starch and sugars in them that could have to do with them bothering you. However,what did you eat before during the day?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Hmmmmm during the day, I had some Ramen noodle soup for lunch, and the potato. I felt okay until the spud hit my gut. I have noticed this before with spuds, not other foods. Strange, huh? I guess I'll have to quit eating them too, like I've had to give up so many other things. This just S*&####!!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Kerrio you think the Ramen Noodle spices may have bothered you? But if you've noticed the problem with the spuds maybe it is that. Why is is all the good stuff.... Sigh. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

If you didn't have to much to eat earlier in the day the starches from the spud were heavy on your system at the time, you might be able to eat them if you eat something substancial before hand, you might give that a try







.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

That's a good idea Eric. I guess it's all just trial and error anyway. Eric and Jean, what foods bother you the most, and what do you miss the most (foodwise) that you had to give up for dear old IBS-just curious!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I still eat most foods, except for sodas I cannot drink them,or tea for some reason. Its hard to say because I have had this so long all I know is what is comfortable food to me,like toast, really thank god for that in my book. Things that bother me for sure like popcorn, I will eat once in a while and usally pay for it, some spices bother me,too much fried foods all though that doesn't bother me to much really, the thing for me is to not overdue what I eat, eat small meals throughout the day so the system is constantly working, but not over working.This is just how mine works.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Kerri:Hmm. I said I wouldn't post because I'm having a few drinks tonight, but I will try.My doc only now told me I have IBS and diverticulosis, so I haven't yet started figuring out what trigger foods upset me. I know that leeks give me tremendous gas. I read somewhere that it's best to peel apples, and when I did that it seemed to help. I always said that apples gave me cramps.So, at this point I don't know. I've found that I can tolerate brocolli, cabbage and brussel sprouts in small amounts (1/2 cup per serving). Anymore than that seems to bother me. I've bought Beano and that seems to help. I guess it's just trial and error. Eric has suggested papaya enzymes, and I'm probably going to try that.I didn't want to figure out trigger foods before because I wasn't really sure what I had. So now I'll start. I'm hoping to be able to eat a fairly healthy, well-balanced diet, but only time will tell.Eric, what are your triggers? Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Hi,My dad does not have IBD, but he does have a bit of a sensitive gi tract; he cannot eat Ramen noodles without getting diarrhea. I have read that IBS sufferers should stay away from potatoes, but they have never bothered me.------------------Lerie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

As an ex-chef I have a pretty good understanding of foods and with this I have found foods not to bother me so much as eating habits,of course I have some trigger foods,but how you eat I think plays an important part.Here are some medical diets: http://www.gicare.com/pated/edt0001.htm ------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------

